
Why the Technology in Rogue One Is So Old-Fashioned - manojr
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/01/rogue-one/512072/?single_page=true
======
drKarl
The author of that article seems to forget that the stories in Star War
happened 'A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away'... not in the future,
not in our civilization.

------
Animats
Star Wars is WWI technology. The space battles are copied from WWI. The
original space battles overlay directly on WWI aerial combat. It's a Lucas
thing.

